# Tefl jobs in Dubai



## natesk8 (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,

I've been thinking strongly about teaching english as a foreign language in Dubai ever since I heard of the impressive salaries they have to offer.

Does anyone know any good agencies to recommend?

I just finished teaching a year in elementary school in Korea. I also have a masters (I heard they love that in UAE).

Any advice would be great.

Natesk8


----------

